# S. Wales Reptile Shops



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I see a lot of people doing these reviews, so I'll post a few up of shops I've visited.


*Cardiff Reptile Centre
173 Cowbridge Road West
Ely, Cardiff
CF5 5TB*

Okay, so this is my most local shop and I go there very often.
Very big selection of an animals and a large store! Nice big planted vivariums, with top notch animals.

The staff are very kind and polite and will help you with what you need and make sure you get good quality reptiles. Although I see no cons as I haven't been to many more reptile shops, it could still get some more exotic species in hahah.

8/10
*
Reptile Cymru
391 Cowbridge Road East,
Canton, Cardiff 
CF51JG*

Yet another great shop in Cardiff. Yet again a very nice selection of animals and very courtious staff. Christy is a mod on here I believe under the name Athravan. A very nice shop although it's a tad small and quite cramped! This doesn't hinder their determination to present healthy and striving animals to the herp community.

7/10

*Aqua Zoo
88 Plassey St
Penarth, CF64 1EP
*
Okay, enterred this shop and I wasn't impressed. Although there was a small selection of reptiles there. The guy had a big viv of beardies with no obvious UVB and said it was alright that one of the beardies was getting eaten. He seemed to know about beardies and didn't really comment on the rest of his collection. He had a chameleon on sand and despite the nice animals, they weren't in perfect habitats.

5/10

Next shop:

Wildside Reptiles. :mf_dribble:
(Going up Friday)


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Wildside Reptiles, Ill be 10/10 you buying anything?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Possibly frozen mice. :lol2:
Been banned from anymore reps until I have the money myself unfortunately. No doubt will be looking at carpets for my wishlist.

I'll be the kid with long blonde hair, probs a purple top & jeans on.
Also will be with a 6 year old over eager boy. >_>'

Will be in about 2-4pm. :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Possibly frozen mice. :lol2:
> Been banned from anymore reps until I have the money myself unfortunately. No doubt will be looking at carpets for my wishlist.
> 
> I'll be the kid with long blonde hair, probs a purple top & jeans on.
> ...


I might drop by and meet you :lol:
Make sure you mention who you are, :2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I might drop by and meet you :lol:
> Make sure you mention who you are, :2thumb:


I'll try and suck up the courage to step forward!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Im sure they'll be a cup of tea if you do, and a chance to see out the back :lol:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Tea you say? I refuse unless biscuits are involved! :lol2:

Well, you'll see me, my mother and little brother all come in. I'll send you a pic of me if needs be, as when it comes to introductions I'm rather shy and awkward. (Yet I'm so forward and open on here... :hmm


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Tea you say? I refuse unless biscuits are involved! :lol2:
> 
> Well, you'll see me, my mother and little brother all come in. I'll send you a pic of me if needs be, as when it comes to introductions I'm rather shy and awkward. (Yet I'm so forward and open on here... :hmm



I might not be there, depends if I can be botherd to get off my fat ass:lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I might not be there, depends if I can be botherd to get off my fat ass:lol2:


:gasp: That's your decision then. :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> :gasp: That's your decision then. :lol2:


Ill have to go to the shop for biscuits though:devil:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

You don't have to bring biscuits if you bring your love and affection. :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> You don't have to bring biscuits if you bring your love and affection. :lol2:


:lol2: I like fridays though:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> :lol2: I like fridays though:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Who doesn't? :gasp:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Who doesn't? :gasp:


Dont know... A wierdo?


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

You aint met me yet joel :whistling2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I propose a South Wales Reptile Night at some form of pub! Suitable for underage though. As I'm not 18 yet. :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

ImAly said:


> You aint met me yet joel :whistling2:


Do you like fridays?


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Do you like fridays?


I prefere Sats :whistling2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

im going bed, cardiff shopping tomorrow :lol:


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> im going bed, cardiff shopping tomorrow :lol:


ooo have fun!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Lucky git. I've been in work exp all day. :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

hehe, Ive just finished school...


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

O_O at 8pm? LOL.

Tomorrow I shall be coming! :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> O_O at 8pm? LOL.
> 
> Tomorrow I shall be coming! :lol2:


You'll love it :flrt:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> You'll love it :flrt:


Probably will hahah. You gonna' be there. Im going to be staring at the carpets and drooling wishing I could have one. :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Probably will hahah. You gonna' be there. Im going to be staring at the carpets and drooling wishing I could have one. :lol2:


I might actually, 
See you there : victory:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, you'll spot me in the purple shirt, during the afternoon. What time do you guys close?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

5 ....


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> 5 ....


I'll be in before then hahaha. 2-4ish. Taking lil bro up to the fathers so we'll be popping in before hand. :mf_dribble:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> I'll be in before then hahaha. 2-4ish. Taking lil bro up to the fathers so we'll be popping in before hand. :mf_dribble:



Ahhh Okay brilliant :no1:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

What're your price on fuzzies per 10? :gasp:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

ummm.. Your making me think now, ahhhhhh about 3.50 I think maybe 4
Joel


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Not sure whether my girl and males are ready for hoppers or to stay on fuzzies. :whip:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

how bigs she?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

About 2 1/2 ft. I'll get some pics now, her and the male are wolfing down 2 fuzzies at a time so. 

But the other male is pretty small. LOL


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

That's a very good price :2thumb:

Don't suppose I could nag you for prices on other food sizes, could I? 

Like:
Jumbo mice
medium rats
small & large weaners
fuzzies
rat fluffs

Sorry for bombarding you with questions, but at that price, it might be worth changing my supplier if the others are as good!

lisa


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Here be the biggest male and 'ze girl.


Girl:



















Male:


















D'reckon hoppers or still fuzzies?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmmm, I can't actually wait to get up to Wildside Reptiles now LOL. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Hmmm, I can't actually wait to get up to Wildside Reptiles now LOL. The anticipation is killing me!


Did you get there????


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Going up later today (Friday haha) 2-4ish


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Jomel said:


> That's a very good price :2thumb:
> 
> Don't suppose I could nag you for prices on other food sizes, could I?
> 
> ...


 I will get you all a list...
: victory:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

*Wildside Reptiles
27 East Street
Newport, Gwent
NP20 4BR*

Been a build up over the week to go visit these guys. Pulled up and enterred. The bloke serving (Tom, I think?) was a nice dude. didn't really stay long as we had to be other places. The shop from the site was very much let on to be bigger, so was dissapointed by the size. Was nice to see some carpets and different animals though hahah!

Very nice setups and prices, and a nice variety. :2thumb: 
Just a shame Joel didn't show up haha!

8/10


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> *Wildside Reptiles*
> *27 East Street*
> *Newport, Gwent*
> *NP20 4BR*
> ...


Ahh...but all the reps looked to be well cared for, something that is woefully lacking in many places.
The other shop you mentioned to be the "best" in the area is somewhere we would never buy from. I have always come out of there feeling that all the viv's could do with a damn good clean and to be honest, the burm I saw there looked like it could do with a visit to the vet.
Bigger is not necessarily better.



SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I will get you all a list...


Thanks!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Jomel said:


> Ahh...but all the reps looked to be well cared for, something that is woefully lacking in many places.
> The other shop you mentioned to be the "best" in the area is somewhere we would never buy from. I have always come out of there feeling that all the viv's could do with a damn good clean and to be honest, the burm I saw there looked like it could do with a visit to the vet.
> Bigger is not necessarily better.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. Pretty good prices and healthy animals though. It's the best for me in Cardiff, as when I enter RC I always feel so restricted and awkward hah.

Wildside was a great shop, just a tad small. Great healthy animals. : victory:


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Im sure they'll be a cup of tea if you do, and a chance to see out the back :lol:


i didnt get a cup of tea when i came down and i even sold some snakes and brought a gecko :devil:
:lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

saki said:


> i didnt get a cup of tea when i came down and i even sold some snakes and brought a gecko :devil:
> :lol2:



did you ask:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> did you ask:Na_Na_Na_Na:


We asked about you, the guy said you only come in to take photos and mess around LOL.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> We asked about you, the guy said you only come in to take photos and mess around LOL.


Indeed... Who was behind the counter:2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Tom. (Guy on the photo of Wildside site.) :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

He never mentioned our breeding partnership then did he?
I'll be having words with him :lol:

Joel.


----------



## rancidmunkey (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know where they sell Ackie monitors in the south wales area?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

RC has some in last time I went in there?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Do not go to bridgend reptile centre it is the worst shop I have ever seen.
The animals have crypto, missing digits, burns from unguarded bulbs, some are blind from being kept so poorly.
They also keep king snakes, rat snakes and royals in the same viv.


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

rancidmunkey said:


> Does anyone know where they sell Ackie monitors in the south wales area?


Reptile Cymru have some. PM Phil1988 or Athravan, they'll help you out.


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

Salamanda said:


> Do not go to bridgend reptile centre it is the worst shop I have ever seen.
> The animals have crypto, missing digits, burns from unguarded bulbs, some are blind from being kept so poorly.


I didn't know there was one in Bridgend... Is that the one in the old Jungle record shop?

Is the one in Porthcawl still open? That was good a few years ago, I haven't been there for a while.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Deans On Toast said:


> I didn't know there was one in Bridgend... Is that the one in the old Jungle record shop?
> 
> Is the one in Porthcawl still open? That was good a few years ago, I haven't been there for a while.


yep it was shut down by enviromental heath because they guy was illegally importing tortoises. Now (from what I no) another family member of his owns it so its still just as bad.

the shops still in porthcawl I was in there the other day its a little bigger now hehe.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Ive been to all of the shops mentioned and prefer wildside to all of them. 
Ive actually seen the boxes that one of the shops uses to smuggle animals into the country with and there well know for it and I wouldnt buy from there.
The boxes were the size of a roses tin for example and he said they get around 100+geckos in there and then into the suitcase!!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

ukgeckos said:


> Ive been to all of the shops mentioned and prefer wildside to all of them.
> Ive actually seen the boxes that one of the shops uses to smuggle animals into the country with and there well know for it and I wouldnt buy from there.
> The boxes were the size of a roses tin for example and he said they get around 100+geckos in there and then into the suitcase!!


what shop is that?


----------



## Lukeg28 (Jul 7, 2009)

Theres a reptile setion in cwmbran arden centre opposite the crem which has so far been really good always clean, vivs look good !


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ukgeckos said:


> Ive been to all of the shops mentioned and prefer wildside to all of them.
> Ive actually seen the boxes that one of the shops uses to smuggle animals into the country with and there well know for it and I wouldnt buy from there.
> The boxes were the size of a roses tin for example and he said they get around 100+geckos in there and then into the suitcase!!


Ah yeah. It was closed down years ago mate, the new shop, is pretty decent


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Lukeg28 said:


> Theres a reptile setion in cwmbran arden centre opposite the crem which has so far been really good always clean, vivs look good !


Thanks for the compliment, we feel we work hard to present our animals well and give them everything they require, unfortunately its been the companies decision to wind up the reptile livestock side of things which is a huge shame as we have enjoyed a great success over the last year and a half and had the pleasure of helping people with their reptiles and choices of new purchases. we'd like to thank all our customers who helped make it the success that it was and assure people that they will still be able to get all their livefoods, frozen foods and all other reptile based dry goods from us to the same level, we will have certain captive bred (by us) livestock available to view by apointment and livestock to order but there wont be anything on public display.
maidenhead aquatics @ cwmbran, sunnydale garden centre, croesyceiliog.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

rancidmunkey said:


> Does anyone know where they sell Ackie monitors in the south wales area?


we have a nice one in stock


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> Do not go to bridgend reptile centre it is the worst shop I have ever seen.
> The animals have crypto, missing digits, burns from unguarded bulbs, some are blind from being kept so poorly.
> They also keep king snakes, rat snakes and royals in the same viv.


 


totally agree!!!!!! I reported them sold me cham it died after 2 days rang and told them and was told it was my fault it died it was pymgy cham and they said it needed basking light these chams DO NOT NEED a basking as over heating KILLS them however it was my fault!!! I only popped in there few wks and it was open on sunday back nothing was labelled correctly, chipmunk had his ears covered in blood, gerbil's eye were all red and sore!!!! Also rabbits in there were tiny but was told 8 wks!!!!!!


Also avoid places that are pet shops however sell reptiles -----

Talbot pets tablot green --- some have no UV e.g baby beardies, also animals look mostly sick!!!!

AS with Pauls Pets Cearphilly & I went to celtic dragons (i think) in cwmbran werent impressed couldnt see half the vivs due to lay out!!!!!!!!!!!


ON GOOD NOTE -------

Dragon reptiles 

Petwise

wild side Newport


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> totally agree!!!!!! I reported them sold me cham it died after 2 days rang and told them and was told it was my fault it died it was pymgy cham and they said it needed basking light these chams DO NOT NEED a basking as over heating KILLS them however it was my fault!!! I only poped in few went in there few wks and it was open on sunday back nothing was labelled correctly, chipmunk had his ears covered in blood, gerbil's eye were all red and sore!!!! Also rabbits in there were tiny but was told 8 wks!!!!!!


I got a leopard gecko from them it was blind its eye were very infected, very skinny, had crypto. It died a few days after we got it.
They also had 3 more in with it which I assume died, when we told hem how poor they were being kept they lied and told us they only had them for a few days. They had been there for months I have seen them there for a very long time.
They also have gerbils + mice in a glass tanks which are full of condensation the gerbils + mice are soaked because of it. They also have respiritory problems.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

mgmg  Poor baby!!!!!


Did you report them!!!!:censor: w:censor:s


I reported bout the pymgy cham trading standards were gonna pay them a visit due to the fact everything is labelled incorrect!!! Unsure if they did, I was gonna to write a letter to them requesting my money back and how I felt bout the shop!!! However was talked out of it and to be honest I wanted to bury my pygmy cham couldnt keep his body!!!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> mgmg  Poor baby!!!!!
> 
> 
> Did you report them!!!!:censor: w:censor:s
> ...


I have had a word with someone I no who is a lawyer for the council (she was the one that got them closed down the first time) and she is going to get trading standards to pay them a visit but to be honest she doesnt think much can be done because traiding standards have no idea about reptiles.

EDIT: How would I go about report them via email or a letter?


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

LauraandLee said:


> I went to celtic dragons (i think) in cwmbran werent impressed couldnt see half the vivs due to lay out!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats us, celtic reptiles, if youve been in recently we are preparing to section off the vivs from public view, this is only a recent thing and the previous layout worked real well, basically anything in the vivs thats awkward to see isnt for sale, its generally our breeding leos, were just waiting to get the partition up so its off public display.
Youve seen us at our worst, essentially preparing to stop the general sale of live stock, im sure if you'd seen us when we were running at full steam you would have been impressed, im sure any of our regulars who use this forum would vouch for this:2thumb:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

ern79 said:


> Thats us, celtic reptiles, if youve been in recently we are preparing to section off the vivs from public view, this is only a recent thing and the previous layout worked real well, basically anything in the vivs thats awkward to see isnt for sale, its generally our breeding leos, were just waiting to get the partition up so its off public display.
> Youve seen us at our worst, essentially preparing to stop the general sale of live stock, im sure if you'd seen us when we were running at full steam you would have been impressed, im sure any of our regulars who use this forum would vouch for this:2thumb:


 

Sorry im just saying what I saw...... 
Think it was few wks ago I was there, im gutted i didnt visit in past!!!
Thanks


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

*How would I go about report them via email or a letter?*

to be honest not sure she just mentioned that I could write and tell that I was intitled to my money back under the sale of goods act and that they had 7 days to responed - trading standards then said to get in touch with them if I hadnt had a reply. However I didnt do this:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

LauraandLee said:


> Sorry im just saying what I saw......
> Think it was few wks ago I was there, im gutted i didnt visit in past!!!
> Thanks


No worries, its such a shame were not carrying on, i think you would have liked it as it was, where the vivs are tucked in the corner now used to be a systemised, filtered, turtle and amphibian system, and there were 3 main banks of vivs totalling 29 and a 6' tortoise table well stocked, memories....


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

ern79 said:


> No worries, its such a shame were not carrying on, i think you would have liked it as it was, where the vivs are tucked in the corner now used to be a systemised, filtered, turtle and amphibian system, and there were 3 main banks of vivs totalling 29 and a 6' tortoise table well stocked, memories....


 

Unfortuntaly (cant spell) I didnt see that!!!!

Thats such a shame gutted I missed out :devil:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think what really makes a good shop is friendly staff, if you go in and the shop staff take the time to have a chat, then it makes the visit that much better.

since we moved to South Wales we have been to a few different shops

Cardiff reptile centre
Good sized shop, some nice stock, some animals didnt IMO look in peak condition.

Dragon repiles (I think thats what its called) In Leekes in Talbot Green.
Got a couple of royals from them, the guy cut us a deal and they have some nice stuff, so good. One of the guys there is really friendly and a nice chap, we get some of our frozen there because its the nearest petshop.

Theres another Dragon reptiles in Cardiff as well, again nice looking shop from first impression.

Pencoed garden centre
says on the sign it has a reptile centre, ummm im not sure it can be classed as that, thats all im saying :lol2:

Reptile Cymru
Only popped in, small shop animals all looked in good condition and vivs set out nicely, but too many lizards for my liking :whistling2:

Scales and tails Porth Cawl
Really liked this shop only popped in but everything looked clean and nice, good sized vivs, and friendly staff.

Wildside Newport
Great little shop, some stunning stock, friendly staff, we were taken out the back to see the hatchlings and had a chat. Its really nice to see something different and not the same old same that you see in alot of shops.

Talbot pets
reptilesare OK, do not agree with the kittens being kept in a tiny cage and how young they are so will not shop there for anything.

Bridgend reptile centre
Has taken a bit of a kicking on here, but from what I have seen its not too bad, no animals in horrible condition or cruelty that I have seen, although I have only been in there a few times for the last couple of weeks, so it might of changed, nothing special though.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I think what really makes a good shop is friendly staff, if you go in and the shop staff take the time to have a chat, then it makes the visit that much better.
> 
> since we moved to South Wales we have been to a few different shops
> 
> ...


dragon reptiles used to be there before they moved to leekes


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> dragon reptiles used to be there before they moved to leekes


 
Its now run by someone else NO reps there now birds, gerbils, hamsters, degus, rabbits, and guniea pigs.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

LauraandLee said:


> Its now run by someone else NO reps there now birds, gerbils, hamsters, degus, rabbits, and guniea pigs.


in pencoed garden centre the one by the college?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> Its now run by someone else NO reps there now birds, gerbils, hamsters, degus, rabbits, and guniea pigs.


yes my sister works there, they sell livefood and equipment but no reptiles



SiUK said:


> in pencoed garden centre the one by the college?


yep


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Does she they got some nice rabbits there was tempted by the hedgehog few mths ago

Its inside the garden centre they have fish too


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah thats the one, they have some reptile equipment and live and frozen food and some tortoises


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

SiUK said:


> in pencoed garden centre the one by the college?





LauraandLee said:


> Does she they got some nice rabbits there was tempted by the hedgehog few mths ago
> 
> Its inside the garden centre they have fish too


yep but shes only been there about 3 weeks, they have some nice fancy mice I bought two the other day :flrt:

I think they have terrapins there also but they dont sell tortoises anymore, the person they were buying them off wasnt supplying them with the papers they needed.


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> Does she they got some nice rabbits there was tempted by the hedgehog few mths ago
> 
> Its inside the garden centre they have fish too


I doo 

I love the rabbits tooo :flrt:


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

SiUK said:


> yeah thats the one, they have some reptile equipment and live and frozen food and some tortoises


No tortoises anymore  but they sell terrapins ooh and Chickens! :gasp:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

seen the chickens but he didnt know wot breed??? my mam keeps chickens in her back garden!!!!!!!

When we are in there next say hi, its normally a sunday with my hubbie and 2 boys 5 and 18mths my 18mth old is obsessed with the rabbits he wont leave the pen!!!:lol2:


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> seen the chickens but he didnt know wot breed??? my mam keeps chickens in her back garden!!!!!!!
> 
> When we are in there next say hi, its normally a sunday with my hubbie and 2 boys 5 and 18mths my 18mth old is obsessed with the rabbits he wont leave the pen!!!:lol2:


Haha Awww bless :flrt:
Ohh!! I would say hi! buttttt I dont work weekends  and im also like super shy :blush: haha someone asked me what breed they are today but I have no idea because no ones told me :gasp:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

the one in Radyr... dragon reptiles i think its called is ok tho! has a baby dwarf camen (sp? lol)
i went to its other shop in pontys leeks! thats ok too

anyone been to petwise in Trefforest! Rep section and amphib section has had an over haul! much better now


----------



## rancidmunkey (Mar 11, 2009)

Petwise in Trefforest is good. They had some really cheap Exo Terra vivs the other week and ive purchased a reall nice, healthy corn from there a while back.

My only problem is the live food. It tends to be gone after a day or two after delivery so if you cant make it in time you need to go elsewhere for foods :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

